# massager Thrasher prop(06)



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

This was a simple prop once I found the right rope that woud handle under the stress,I used a nylon rope i found at home depot it handled way better then the blasting wire I first used. This 1st pic shows the PVC pipe it slides right over the ball on the massager. The rope causes all the movement, I ran this prop for the whole month of OCT. it worked great and only had to fix one rope...








heres a vid of him in action...
Donovanville06057.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/Donovanville06057
this is a 2nd vid of him in my haunt u can see a few of my other props in action as well...
NewPics075.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/NewPics075
this last vid show my haunt before its all set up no fog and some props are missing...:voorhees:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats cool -do you have a detail how to


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats Great northern touch. I wish I still lived in the Soo, I would have come visited you.


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

great use of recycled products, im a firm beleiver in being original and that was ingenius. great job


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I plan on building another one and I will take plenty of pics tell then I will look to see what pics I have...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey nice job. I would love to see how you made that in the future. Keep up ur good work.


----------

